# Seeking Older puppy or young adult mini



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

okay, once again i cannot vouch for this organization, since i have only seen their web site, but it's Toy Poodle Rescue. it's located in dover, ma, if the po box is anything to go by, but the dogs themselves are actually in foster homes until adopted. there are a couple of minipoos currently available through them, but no silvers. still might be worth a look.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Still looking ! So frustrating. I found a lovely gray girl in Minnesota and I wanted her badly. Then I had a crisis with my elderly mother and I couldn't make the decision for a week. During that time, I thought about her every day, but by then it was too late. I am so bummed! I have looked everywhere and so far, all I have found is puppies to be born soon, or very young ones that won't be ready for two months. We really need one that is at least ten weeks and ready to go now. I am looking forward to working all winter with a new little one and helping Callie to accept a sister. We want to be ready to start in the late spring, camping, having fun in the summer!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Susan - I can understand your frustration - it seems terribly long to wait for a poodle. Be patient, the right one will come to you I'm sure.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

We took over a year waiting to find Callie and she has far surpassed our every hope and desire, we adore her so much. That is why I am being careful of finding the right personality to fit with hers, so they will be friends and happy together. We probably should have started looking for a companion for her last year. I wouldn't be in much of a hurry except I want to start training in the winter before the busy summer comes around. I have so much more time then to be there almost 24/7 for a puppy. Oh well, I guess I can't do much about it but keep looking. I would be happy with a white girl too. (not that I don't like black poodles - they are lovely - but I worry that I won't be able to find ticks on a black dog. I try not to use much Advantix on Callie, so I use minimum and monitor daily and even though Callie is light colored, she has a thick coat and its hard to check her. I might miss one on a black dog - just call me obsessive. I hate those bugs and I am always so careful all summer.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been looking also on rescue sites (but really hesitant to take on a poodle that has had no health testing of parents) Even so, I saw one I liked, then I see you MUST have a fenced in yard. I wonder how many rescues are still waiting because potential wonderful homes don't have a fenced in yard! I don't. But I have almost an acre of land, surrounded by woods, on a cul du sac in a small residential development with little or no traffic, definitely none on the cul cu sac. And I have a beautiful park at the end of the road where Callie and I walk (on a flexa leash) all the time. What a shame the rescue sites disqualify a responsible loving potential owner because of lack of a fenced in yard!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you considered putting some type of fence in your back yard? If you don't want to block the view, there are types that are more see through. Yes, most rescues and many breeders will insist on a fenced back yard, which I can understand from their point of view. They won't be there to see the life that the rescue will have with you and a fenced back yard gives the dog some measure of safety. The breeder or rescue organization will have some reassurance that the dog won't be put tied up outside. I think it is very reasonable for them to want a puppy to go to a home with a fenced back yard.

Your life would be easier with a fence and you will have peace of mind to let 2 dogs play off leash in a fenced area, especially when young.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, we have, but the shape and size of the yard and the contour, with 15 large oak trees would make it really hard to put a fence in and extremely difficult to maintain. We've tried all options, but actually Callie can't go anywhere in the back yard as she won't go in the woods. But I do understand that there are concerns since not all doggy parents are consciencious.


----------

